# Good Bobcat Call



## Remi1325 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am looking to buy a call geared towards calling bobcats. Any suggestions?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bobcats will respond to any distress call, but many seem to like a bird (high pitched) type call.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Like Don said, I would go with a higher pitch call, bird distress is usually sounds that are at a faster pace not as drawn out as you do for sounding like a rabbit.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Woodpecker distress... prairiewolf, youngdon, itzdirty, weasell, and cronk, all make custom bobcat calls, I hope I didn't miss anyone...o yea StoneGod can make one out of two sticks and a blade of grass...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LMFAO...


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

azpredator said:


> LMFAO...


Me too!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

What type of secret wood sticks are you using??? Do they come from a round the stone quarry's???????? LOL does different grass blow different? Wondering minds wonder!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SG, any way to get a franchise.................LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would really like too see some pics of those calls. I would be interested once you start taking new orders. It sounds like you have an original idea that could create a special niche in the market. Are these seasonal or does the fall grasses affect the sounds deeper than the spring greenery? LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

With BULL like that you expect me to believe you bought a gun !!! just cause you say so !! LOL I must say you are a Master of ---- ---- !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am deeply sorry, post a pic of the call and the receipt ! LMAO


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx StoneGod, I just got mine in the mail, I like the high pitch raspy sound of the single blade call, the raspy jack sound is great for desert coyote and bobcats! I shot 50 coyotes and 25 bobcats yesterday on my first stand , WHAT A GREAT CUSTOM CALL !!! I Would recommend this call to all predator hunters! Outstanding Quality And Craftsmanship...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao: ........I'm going to need to build a larger display case :saywhat:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ed you may want to send SG some Love grass I think you hurt his feelings!!! LOL Just make sure you dont get it mixed up with your Johnson grass no telling what would happen.!!!!!


----------

